

Barack Obama believed to be a Muslim by one fifth of Americans - k33l0r
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/19/barack-obama-muslim-american-public
Poll highlights confusion and distrust about president and doubts his claims to Christianity
======
api
The average IQ is 100.

